# Egg Hatched! Baby PICS!!! :)



## PATMAN (Sep 21, 2012)

Back in July my female Golden Greek laid 2 eggs. 1 egg hatched this week, and another has just started pipping yesterday. 
Below are pics of Mom and eggs, and the new baby.







*Hatching makes baby tortoises sleepy!*





*It's official! I'm hatched!!!*


----------



## kanalomele (Sep 21, 2012)

A stunning baby! Congratulations!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 21, 2012)

Awwww cute!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Sep 21, 2012)

Haha, silly me thought I was gonna skim the post and look at the pictures... I looked at the top half of the first pic for a good thirty seconds trying to figure out if my eyes were just messing with me since you said it was a hatchling 

Either way, VERY cute, I love the second picture.

Hatching eggs are very exciting


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 21, 2012)

Congrats, that is beautiful! Excellent picture!


----------



## mctlong (Sep 21, 2012)

Soooooooo tiny!


----------



## wellington (Sep 21, 2012)

Congrats, so cute


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 21, 2012)

Just too cute!


----------



## tortadise (Sep 21, 2012)

Very cool, congrats.


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Sep 21, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Good pic for the photo contest! Very cute.


----------



## AustinASU (Sep 21, 2012)

DesertGrandma said:


> Good pic for the photo contest! Very cute.



I agree I'd like it to be on the calendar


----------



## Laurie (Sep 22, 2012)

congratulations!


----------



## glenys123 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, really lovely!


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 23, 2012)

Adorable...


----------



## Alan RF (Sep 23, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 23, 2012)

What a beauty .... Congrads!


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats... beautiful baby!


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Sep 24, 2012)

Amazing!

-Drew


----------



## Julius25 (Sep 24, 2012)

So cuuuuuuuute


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Sep 24, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## Nami The tortoise (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow...so small and cute


----------



## Katherine (Dec 4, 2012)

Wonderful!!!! If they look anything like momma they should grow up to be stunning; congrats!


----------



## karleyreed (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow!!!! Too cute! Congrats on the new arrival.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Dec 4, 2012)

OMG! I remember looking at that picture when I first joined TFO back in April! That's so amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Shannon and Jason (Dec 4, 2012)

Congrats!!! The picture of the hatchling too cute!!!!! Can't wait to see more


----------



## kytuan (Dec 4, 2012)

so cute


----------



## sibi (Dec 4, 2012)

The miracle of life! Great pic for next year's calendar.


----------



## SpeedyGontortoise (Dec 4, 2012)

Love it. Would love to see updated pics. Congrats!


----------



## laney (Dec 5, 2012)

Omg I think I am in love <3


----------



## jtrux (Dec 5, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------

